# How many dried mealworms can I give my Syrian hamster?



## Len

I have a Chinese hamster and a Syrian hamster (seperate cages).. I recently went online and discovered hamsters eat meal worms and crickets in the wild. So I bought some bird feed that had some dried mealworms in. There about an inch in length. My Chinese hamster Harold doesn't even acknowledge them however my Syrian Harriette absolutely loves them. So for the last 2 weeks, I've given her a meal worm a day.. I've been looking online and it says they should only get them 3 times a month as a treat as they're very fatty. Now I'm panicking that I've give her way too many. Any recommendations?


----------



## •HamsterOfficial •

U can give 3 or 4 a week, yes they are fatty but it's all good fats and meal worms are full of protein. They are a nutritional treat


----------



## Len

•HamsterOfficial • said:


> U can give 3 or 4 a week, yes they are fatty but it's all good fats and meal worms are full of protein. They are a nutritional treat


Ah thanks! Was panicking, I haven't give her any in a few days cause I was scared I'd make her unwell. So sure she'll be chuffed to have a treat later


----------



## MrJsk

They LOVE live insects. 
Always a great way of enrichment, making them chase their dinner!


----------

